# A new low!



## redtecnos (Aug 8, 2005)

Just got the Nashbar catalog yesterday. Ultegra and 105 equipped EMXs on closeout. Talk about cheapening the brand.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

You sell to whoever has the money. Nashbar probably acquired them from a warehouse or dealer that was on their way out of business and not Merckx.


----------



## manroger4 (Jan 30, 2013)

I also thought about this. It is an indispensable part of life.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The new owners/management obviously did a clearout of excess inventory.
Someone has listed loads of NOS frames on EBay lately, some look like one-offs that may have been ordered but never paid for.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

redtecnos said:


> Just got the Nashbar catalog yesterday. Ultegra and 105 equipped EMXs on closeout. Talk about cheapening the brand.


I had chest pain and shortness of breath when I saw the EM complete bikes in the the Nashbar catalogue, no offense Nashbar.
My wife, who has been to the original EM factory in Meise, and has had the rare opportunity to meet Mr. Merckx in person, cackled at me as to prove a point: the eddy merckx brand has lost its mojo since the cannibal sold and left the company.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

cannibal said:


> ...the eddy merckx brand has lost its mojo since the cannibal sold and left the company.


Sadly, that seems to be the case.


----------

